# ECU ? No power to fuel pump pin.



## nissaninja87 (Sep 15, 2009)

I just installed an SR in an s13 and i have it ready to start and there is no power coming from the ECU to the fuel pump pin #104. So my pump isnt getting the signal to turn on and im getting no fuel to the engine when i try to start.

So i was wondering if anyone could tell me why the ECU isnt getting power to the pin or why my pump isnt working..... thank you (im new to the this so sorry if im not doing this right.... still learning)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out the fuel pump relay first; it may be bad. With the ignition switch in the run position, the ECU only provides a "ground" to the fuel pump relay so it can activate.


----------

